# excision of granulation tissue



## jjlj36 (Oct 5, 2010)

I need a CPT code that is similar or close to an excision of granulation tissue.  The excision of granulation tissue is being removed from the trachea site.  Any help is greatly appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## orrsharon (Mar 20, 2013)

*removal tissure*

I need a code for remove granulation tissure, Vagina


----------



## Chandra.R (Apr 3, 2015)

*Bronchoscopy removal of tracheal granulation tissue*

I need a ICD 9 Cm procedure  code for Bronchoscopy removal of tracheal granulation tissue? Thanks


----------

